# Nên Lựa Chọn Nệm Thẳng Nguyên Tấm Hay Nệm Gấp 3 Tấm



## thuthuytatana (11/12/18)

Hiện nay trên thị trường khá đa dạng các chủng loại nệm với mức giá từ bình dân cho đến cao cấp. Tuy vậy về kết cấu tổng thể thì các loại nệm chia làm 2 nhóm là nệm thẳng nguyên tấm và nệm gấp 3 tấm.​​Ngoài nệm lò xo có những đặc thù riêng nên chỉ có dạng nệm thẳng nguyên tấm mà không có dạng nệm gấp 3 thì các sản phẩm nệm còn lại đều có 2 dạng: thẳng và gấp 3 cho khách hàng lựa chọn. Vậy bạn Nên lựa chọn nệm thẳng nguyên tấm hay nệm gấp 3 tấm? Hôm nay, TATANA sẽ giúp bạn trả lời câu hỏi này bằng cách phân tích ưu nhược điểm của 2 dạng cấu trúc nệm này.​​*Đối với các dạng nệm thẳng nguyên tấm:*​​Ưu điểm:​Trong quá trình sử dụng lâu dài vì cấu trúc của nệm tương đối đảm bảo và ổn định, do đó sẽ bảo đảm cho bạn có được sự yên tâm khi sử dụng.​​Hầu hết mọi người đều có tâm lý là các sản phẩm thẳng nguyên tấm có chất lượng bền và không xẹp lún so với dạng nệm gấp 3 tấm. Thực sự thì cả 2 dạng nệm này có chất lượng không đổi nếu cùng một loại nệm. Yếu tốt quyết định đến chất lượng và độ bền của nệm là chủng loại, nguồn gốc và thành phần nguyên vật liệu cấu tạo của nệm.​​_



_
_Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA thẳng nguyên tấm kết hợp áo nệm 4D Spacer độc đáo, thoáng mát_​
Nhược điểm:​Khá cồng kềnh cho nên bạn sẽ rất vất vả trong trường hợp cần vận chuyển hay vệ sinh nệm. Bạn nên cân nhắc lựa chọn dạng nệm thẳng nếu bạn đã có nhà cố định không di chuyển đi nơi khác và bạn cũng nên lưu ý kích thước của cửa để đảm bảo cho việc đưa nệm vào nhà.​​*Đối với các dạng nệm gấp 3 tấm:*​​Ưu điểm:​Nhỏ gọn nhưng vẫn đảm bảo công năng như những tấm nệm thẳng cồng kềnh, do đó kiểu nệm gấp 3 tấm ngày càng thịnh hành bởi nó phù hợp với nhu cầu của phần lớn khách hàng, đặc biệt là các gia đình có diện tích nhà hạn chế.​​Trong điều kiện các căn phòng nhỏ ở Việt Nam thì nệm gấp 3 hoàn toàn vượt trội so với loại nệm thẳng.​​_



_
_Nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp ba TATANA kết hợp áo nệm 4D Spacer độc đáo, thoáng mát_​
Nhược điểm: Nệm thường xuyên bị tác động, di chuyển nên kết cấu nệm sẽ bị ảnh hưởng, làm giảm tuổi thọ của nệm, tuy nhiên sự suy giảm này không đáng kể.​​Hiện này gần như hầu hết các chủng loại nệm đều có nệm gấp 3 như nệm cao su thiên nhiên gấp 3, nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3, nệm bông ép gấp 3, nệm cao su tổng hợp gấp 3, nệm bông ép hàn quốc gấp 3,…Như đã nói ở trên, về chất lượng thì nệm gấp 3 tấm tương đương với kiểu nệm thẳng cùng chất liệu .​​Với những điều kiện và sở thích khác nhau việc lựa chọn giữa dạng nệm thẳng nguyên tấm hay nệm gấp 3 tấm mỗi người sẽ có những lựa chọn khác nhau. Hi vọng với bài viết này bạn có thể yên tâm lựa chọn cho mình một sản phẩm ưng ý.​​*Nguồn: tatana.vn*​


----------

